# FS: All-Glass/Aqueon 40 gallon aquarium



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

1) All-Glass 40 gallon tank with glass lid, 36L x 18W x 16H

the tank doesn't have any noticeable scratches. Entire setup is approx 1.5 years old but used for only 10 months or so.

$50


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

can you send pics to my email.

[email protected]

this might make a great new home for our Congo Puffer.


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> can you send pics to my email.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> this might make a great new home for our Congo Puffer.


Hello, please check your email.


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm's replied!


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

you still got this chizzow??

i know its been a month..


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

Back up for sale


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump for a great deal and a nice guy to work with


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## chizzow (Apr 21, 2010)

comes with aqueon glass top as well...bump


----------

